# Wheat Grain=unmalted Wheat?



## orangegoblin2002 (13/11/03)

Just wondering if wheat grain is the same as unmalted wheat??? :blink:


----------



## jayse (13/11/03)

Wheat grain would not be malted. ussually malted wheat would be called wheat malt or malted wheat.
so you either buy wheat malt or unmalted wheat.

Of course both must be mashed. i have heard you can use plain flour in the place of unmalted wheat in the mash, how much would depend i guess on how well you think you lauter will go.

in theory you can put anything that is starchy into the mash and get fermentable sugars. i don't think i'll be adding potatoes to soon though.
although pumkin seems to be popular which spices.

sorry, talking about wheat malt. ask for either malted or not. if your getting it from a farmer or chook feeder or something then i could not imagine it being malted.

I am getting some sloop this year which comes under the maltsers specs.
in s.a most sloop it seems is stock food. i bet you could make better beer with the stock feed barley than c.u.b do with the highest grade barley they can get anyway.

sorry rambly on
cheers jayse


----------



## orangegoblin2002 (13/11/03)

Thanks jayse!

I'm doing the Hoegaarden recipe from the Grumpy's site this weekend, and wasn't sure about the unmalted wheat. The HBS where I usually go doesn't know anything about it. I went to a health food shop ( I heard you could get it there) and found some in a bag marked "wheat grain", it looked like brown rice!!!! Wasn't sure about mashing it, wanted to know if it was the right stuff first.

I guess I'll just stick it in, write it up, and if it tastes like s%$t, I'll know where I went wrong!!!!


----------



## PostModern (14/11/03)

You'll need to mash the unmalted wheat with something high in enzymes like a pale malt of some description. If you mash it without, you'll get porrige.


----------



## Andrew Clark (14/11/03)

I have just made a hoegaarden clone and after much investigation I settled on using flaked wheat, it is raw wheat rolled under steam pressure which partly gelatinises the wheat grain. This allows for much quicker starch conversion. The flakes are mixed straight into the mash with the pale grains and mashing follows it's normal course. 
If you use a wheat grain in its whole form the grain would need to be crushed and cooked (boiled) prior to mashing to gelatinise the starches.
Flaked wheat would be in your local health food store.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Wreck (19/11/03)

Does anyone know where to get flaked wheat from in Sydney? I've had a look at a few places without much luck. The closest thing I've found in cracked wheat, but I'm not sure if it would be as good.

Thanks,
Wreck.


----------

